# Pigeons and other pets



## YakkSoho (Jun 22, 2005)

I have 4 cats and my pigeon Vaughan plays with them and they do not try to hurt him. But I was wondering if anyone has had a problem with snakes. I have a great love for snakes though I don't own any right now. 

I like to own ribbon (garter) snakes, which are long but only have the girth of your finger when full grown. In the wild they are known to eat small sonbird (chikadee, bluebird) but I do not think they could swallow a pigeon and they are not poisonous. 

Does anyone know if garter snakes are safe to own with a pigeon? Thank you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Does anyone know if garter snakes are safe to own with a pigeon? Thank you.[/QUOTE]

I would say no. Unless they are kept completely separate and the snake never ever gets hold of the pigeon. A snake could easily kill the pigeon.
What would you feed the snake anyways, mice, rats? I would hate to see the little creature fight for her life.
Sorry, I am not a snake-fan.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would not take any chances with pigeons (or other birds, come to that) and snakes - or dogs, or cats. However well birds and their potential predators may seem to get on, that relationship is always on the edge of danger. A dog or cat can easily kill or injure a pigeon unintentionally, just by reacting a little too strongly in 'play'. I think, too, that a pigeon would likely not understand the posible danger from a snake.

John


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I cannot see a problem if kept seperate ALTHOUGH remember;

Snakes are reptiles and react even more strongly on instinct than mammals/birds.

Thus a snake will respond to what it "thinks" on instinct thus it works as a mathematical formula i.e. TOO CLOSE TOO FAST = BITE

I have had a few but even the babies are born to defend themselves and unlike birds are not programed to "run/flight" and even if not poisonous most can give a serious bite. Even though not poisonous those bites to animals will eventually become septic etc.

There are very few bird species that prey even on the most "un-poisonous" tiny weeny snake and will fly as soon as seen.

Thus I would say you can have a snake, but reptiles NEVER "play" with another animal they are mostly solitary organisms that react on instinct so you can never put your bird with a snake to play


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

And although cats will play with a pigeon that they were brought up with I would not leave them alone as I have found instinct always takes over sooner or later which is why even lion tamers get bitten 

Oh and by the way I love KISS too Even though Black Sabbath gives (or gave at that time) them carrots


Van Halen too!


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Garder snakes would have a hard time eatting a pigeon, hehe. they are tiny. Snakes can eat things about as big around as their head x2. I wouldnt put babys with any snake, but an adult pigeon would kill a garder snake easy.

I would say as long as you have the snake in a secure cage with a lid, (which you should have anyways since they are excape artists  ) that it should be fine. A garder snake is definately a better choice with other animals in the house since they are small and fairly docile. There usual diet is bugs and small fish or frogs, baby mice or small birds rarely. Snakes are driven by instinct and caution is always important, but I think I would worry more about the cats.

I love all animals


----------



## YakkSoho (Jun 22, 2005)

I was mostly worried about if the snakes got out of the cage and into the other room where the pigeon is. This is because currently my pigeon cage is outdoors but soon I will be moving to an apartment and it will be indoors, and the snake cage would be indoors albeit in a separate room.

Garter snakes do not eat mice although they may in the wild. They mostly eat insects and grub and also like small eggs.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I would try to make it impossible for it to get loose for many reasons. One of which is my one little snake that excaped was never seen again.

The snake will stay low and usually pigeons are up high, so if it ever was loose they probably would not meet each other.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I would not worry as garter snakes do not see older birds as prey so will leave them alone.

Your bird does look nice on your avatar I presume he/she has just finished moult?


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello,
As someone who has had snakes for over 25 years, I would like to calm your fears and tell you that even the largest garter snake would present no risk to any adult pigeon. I would say the other way around, and that the snake would be in more danger from the pigeon! Garter and Ribbon snakes are very cute little guys and make great pets. I wouldn't suggest putting them in the same cage mind you! 
Now if you're talking large snakes? (pythons, boas, etc.) That is a different story. My snakes could easily eat 6 pigeons each, and would still be hungry! Needless to say, I don't allow them to play with each other!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I would think that a pigeon could easily kill a small snake. Pigeons, if Mr. Squeaks is a good representative of pigeonhood, have VERY SHARP beaks! OUCH!


----------



## YakkSoho (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow thanks everybody, and I'm glad we're generally in favour of the ribbons; I love them so  

Jiggs; my pigeon has not gone through moult (I thinK?) he is only 8 months old. So most of his life has been in the winter. When is it supposed to happen?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

YakkSoho said:


> Jiggs; my pigeon has not gone through moult (I thinK?) he is only 8 months old. So most of his life has been in the winter. When is it supposed to happen?


Pigeons will lose feathers all thru the year, but the main part of molting, when they lose a lot of feathers, is usually around July to December. It varies depending on where you live. My birds start the end of July and end the heavy molt in December, but I have 50 pigeons, so it is very noticeable.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Mine (most anyway) go through it in January which is middle summer here.

You will notice especially around the neck


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I think my biggest worry would be that your cats would make a meal of your snake if given a chance. I do love cats and have had many so I know from very personal eperience how even the most docile ones can act abrubtly and in unpredictable ways sometimes. It is just their nature. There is nothing you can do to change that so please be cautious.

Cameron


----------

